# terapia e sbs...



## Old born_to_run (3 Settembre 2009)

Ho letto di sensazioni immaginate e telefonate all'anima che suscitano paura.
Simpatiche pause terapeutiche intermedie tra un "amore" e l'altro trattate come allenamenti anaerobici tanto x essere pronti quando sarà il "tempo giusto"..
nel frattempo la catena ci conduce dritto verso le briciole come un significante che informa "i fatti" soggiogato alla tirannia delle plebi..
porsi giocosamente con comodità non è mai stato così alla portata di noi tutti,blastocisti cresciutelli...
buongiorno


----------



## MK (3 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> Ho letto di sensazioni immaginate e telefonate all'anima che suscitano paura.
> Simpatiche pause terapeutiche intermedie tra un "amore" e l'altro trattate come allenamenti anaerobici tanto x essere pronti quando sarà il "tempo giusto"..
> nel frattempo la catena ci conduce dritto verso le briciole come un significante che informa "i fatti" soggiogato alla tirannia delle plebi..
> porsi giocosamente con comodità non è mai stato così alla portata di noi tutti,blastocisti cresciutelli...
> buongiorno


Quale catena?


----------



## Old born_to_run (3 Settembre 2009)

*catena e catenaria..*



MK ha detto:


> Quale catena?


la catena di montaggio in cui viviamo,quella che si fa sentire nel lavoro..nella famiglia..nell'amore...ed è tanto più forte quanto più ci si allena e si prova ad esserne protagonisti...


----------



## MK (3 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> la catena di montaggio in cui viviamo,quella che si fa sentire nel lavoro..nella famiglia..nell'amore...ed è tanto più forte quanto più ci si allena e si prova ad esserne protagonisti...


Escluso l'amore (dove catene non ce ne dovrebbero proprio essere, di montaggio o meno), sul resto concordo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2009)




----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2009)

L'ho visto all'arcimboldi.
Un mito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Escluso l'amore (dove catene non ce ne dovrebbero proprio essere, di montaggio o meno), sul resto concordo.


 Beata te che puoi concordare avendo capito.
Io non ho capito niente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Riesci a tradurmelo.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> Ho letto di sensazioni immaginate e *telefonate all'anima che suscitano paura*.
> Simpatiche pause terapeutiche intermedie tra un "amore" e l'altro trattate come *allenamenti anaerobici* tanto x essere pronti quando sarà il "tempo giusto"..
> nel frattempo la *catena *ci conduce dritto verso le briciole *come un significante che informa "i fatti" soggiogato alla tirannia delle plebi*..
> porsi giocosamente con comodità non è mai stato così alla portata di noi tutti,*blastocisti cresciutelli...*
> buongiorno


 

*












*

*... fanno paura perchè erano fatte all'anima de li mort...?*
*... perchè il tempo giusto si attende in apnea?*
*del DNA o del WC?*
*passa il fuma, và!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*blastocisti cresciutelli proprio a corto di cervelli, evidentemente.*


*




*


----------



## Old Aleluja (3 Settembre 2009)

i malati di mente tutti qui approdano.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non fare finta di aver capito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...a parte il fumo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mi sa che non hai indovinato niente neanche tu...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non fare finta di aver capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giuro che hai ragione!
ma mica facevo finta.
rivendico di non aver capito.

ma secondo me nemmeno lui si è capito
magari è uno di quelli che si innamorano del suono delle parole
ha sfranticato chi gli stava intorno a tal punto che si è trovato solo
senza pubblico
ed è arrivato fino a noi

la cosa inquietante sai qual'è?



















che lui magari non si è capito
ma MK forse sì


----------



## Old born_to_run (4 Settembre 2009)

e il bello è che usano pure i colori....


----------



## Amoremio (4 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> e il bello è che usano pure i colori....


quella c'est moi!
mooolto bella in vero! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





i colori servivano per selezionare 
collegando le tue ..bip.. con le mie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giuro che hai ragione!
> ma mica facevo finta.
> rivendico di non aver capito.
> 
> ...


Mi conforti.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> e il bello è che usano pure i colori....


 sei un deficiente


----------



## Old born_to_run (4 Settembre 2009)

*agape schopenauerianha...*



Minerva ha detto:


> sei un deficiente



ohhh beh..visto mai che dove le canzoncine falliscono gli insulti riescano..?
ora che hai esordito così sarò costretto assolutamente a notarti...eh minerva...

quanta fatica.....pant pant....


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 accostamento cromatico da segnalazione


----------



## Amoremio (4 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> accostamento cromatico da segnalazione


non è che i contenuti fossero da Nobel per la letteratura, eh!
un po' di coerenza, che diamine!


----------

